# Red Heart



## badwin (Sep 29, 2005)

My supplier has stopped selling Redheart.  Is this wood on the endangered list or just hard to get.  If it's endangered I will stop using it immediately.
Brian


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 29, 2005)

It is not protected under the C.I.T.E.S agreement (regarding threatened and endangered species of both flora and fauna throughout the world).  www.cites.org


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />It is not protected under the C.I.T.E.S agreement (regarding threatened and endangered species of both flora and fauna throughout the world).  www.cites.org



That line wouldn't open for me.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 29, 2005)

Brian,
I think BigRob has some, if you want/need a source.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 29, 2005)

That's the correct site, Frank, but it appears to be down right now.


----------



## arioux (Oct 2, 2005)

I just ordered some from Pens of color and they where beautifull. 
They still have them on their web site at 0.75 each.


Alfred


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />That's the correct site, Frank, but it appears to be down right now.




Apparently it's now extinct. [xx(]


----------



## Mudder (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Just worked for me so it may be a phoenix.


----------

